# Miehevästi?



## Lintuzz

Moi kaikille!

Could anyone explain me the meaning of the word "miehevästi"? It would sound like "manly" to me, but the whole sentence is "hän moitti miehevästi työn surkeutta" and "manly" doesn't seem to be the correct translaction. Maybe "strongly"?

Kiitos!
​


----------



## Hakro

Miehevästi = miehekkäästi. I'd say that the writer has used the word in a  strange context. Possibly his/her idea is to say "swaggering,  blustering, in a pompous way" or something like that. "Strongly" is a good translation, too, as we don't know the writer's idea exactly.


----------



## Lintuzz

For some reason, I really like that "blustering"..So I think I'll take that  Thank you for your help!


----------

